# I Could Get An STD



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I never thought about this.But I was reading in the News Paper that you can get STD's from Deer Urine that you buy bottled to attract Deer.All of them but Tink's 69  

big rockpile


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

I wouldnt trust anthing called 69 to be safe


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

What were you planning to do with that deer urine? I think you only get the STD if the buck is really, really attracted to you


----------



## Dink (Jan 13, 2006)

I think youll be ok as long as it doesnt have a deer face and a bear butt.lol


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i never heard of getting an STD from the stuff but i have heard it is possible to get e-coli.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't do anything with it that you might be ashamed of.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

STD, is that like the new Cadillac? Or an old Ford?


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

What a thought.. Explain THAT one to your spouse/significant other--- ROFLOMAO Gee Honey I swear it was from that bottle of deer pee LOL>.......


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

do you plan to use it as a mastribation or sex aid ??  
if not whats the big deal squirt some on the soles of your boots and call it good . 
Personally I think these things are like some fishing lures , not designed to catch anything but the hunter of fisherman. never have used a hide scent yet and have never gone a season empty handed .


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> do you plan to use it as a mastribation or sex aid ??
> if not whats the big deal squirt some on the soles of your boots and call it good .
> Personally I think these things are like some fishing lures , not designed to catch anything but the hunter of fisherman. never have used a hide scent yet and have never gone a season empty handed .


I put it on Whicks and hang them around my Stand,and have had Deer come in to them.

But the way I use to do it I might get some on my Fingers.Then I might chew on a Toothpick,helps me concentrate :shrug: There by I might get some in my mouth.  

big rockpile


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Well then technically youd have a TTD or a FTD... Not An STD  




TTD= Toothpick Transmitted Disease
FTD= Finger Transmitted disease 
HEEHEEE


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> But the way I use to do it I might get some on my Fingers.Then I might chew on a Toothpick,helps me concentrate :shrug: There by I might get some in my mouth.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> Well then technically youd have a TTD or a FTD... Not An STD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shrug: Could be! I know I told Family Sevices that the only way I could have got a Girl Pregnate was with my Finger.  

Truth is the only STD I ever had got it from my Exwife.

big rockpile


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> I put it on Whicks and hang them around my Stand,and have had Deer come in to them.
> 
> But the way I use to do it I might get some on my Fingers.Then I might chew on a Toothpick,helps me concentrate :shrug: There by I might get some in my mouth.
> 
> big rockpile


Change your position and your style. Be creative!


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

there is only ONE company that sells actual DEER DOE urine and they sell limited quantities and at like 30 bucks an ounce

ALl the rest is Rabbit pee. Yep its may be called DOE urine but its RABBITT DOE urine. 

Look it up. 

ANyone else want doe urine go out to the rabbit cage and get you some and save money. 

I kill at least three does a year and bottle my own. It actually works and is free.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DrippingSprings said:


> there is only ONE company that sells actual DEER DOE urine and they sell limited quantities and at like 30 bucks an ounce
> 
> ALl the rest is Rabbit pee. Yep its may be called DOE urine but its RABBITT DOE urine.
> 
> ...


Why would I want to use Rabbit when I can get Deer at a good price.

http://www.deer-library.com/artman/publish/article_82.shtml

Oh I have had Deer come to Human Urine.

big rockpile


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

simplest thing to do is leave your scent all over the timber throughout the year.
Deer dont get spooked at your scent.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Why would I want to use Rabbit when I can get Deer at a good price.
> 
> http://www.deer-library.com/artman/publish/article_82.shtml
> 
> ...



You completely misunderstood my post. its my fault I posted in a hurry on the way out the door

I do NOT use doe rabbit. doe rabbit is what 99 percent of doe and doe in heat bottles of urine are at wal mart sporting goods etc.

i kill doe deer at the appropriate time when legal and bottle my own REAL DOE DEER IN HEAT PEE.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

PyroDon said:


> simplest thing to do is leave your scent all over the timber throughout the year.
> Deer dont get spooked at your scent.


agreed. 

unless you live out in the wilderness deer are pretty used to human scent.

just keep downwind of your deers expected travel routes is all is needed.

besides if a deer smells you it doesnt matter what cover scent you use he or she is gonna know you are biepdal humanoids period. 

ive used a lil doe in heat(real usine collected personally) in a new scrape to lure a buck into shooting range but have never used anything like fox pee etc to cover my scent. 

you can cover your whole body and they will still smell you. proven by the whitetail institute at auburn university.

its like camo. most of it is pure gimmick. i ahve killed just as many deer in a red flannel shirt and blue jeans as anything else. its movement they spook at.

sit with a bush behind you or other suitable material and dont let them see you actually move and you can hunt with a pink bikini on if you want to

second biggest deer i ever killed with a bow i was driving across the pasture to check on cattle. i saw a buck run off in the woods and knwoing their pattern i grabbed a bow from behind the seat and set out on a oct morning in a pair of white shorts and a peach colored tank top and no shoes and i was waiting when he got to the creek. i was in front of a large bush in full view and he looked right in my direction and didnt notice me and as he turned quartering away to eat a acorn i popped him with a thinderhead 125 on a easton xx2215 and killed him graveyard dead. wind in face something behind me to breakup my silhouette is all i needed


----------



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like nonsense to me. My guess somebody used this excuse to the wife.


----------

